# found this interesting



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/think-your-pet-is-safe-from-coyotes-.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Funny, I just finished reading that article and had a good laugh. I guess it would be funny to us and not pet owners. I just talked to someone an hour ago about a local landowner with quite a bit of land wanting damage control done. I can't wait to get out there and smack some poodle killers.....LOL Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

and you know its funny. those same ppl im guessin dont want the coyotes killed ... just relocated for someone else to deal with...lmao


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah unfortunatly you are probably right oneshot.
We've always had coyotes in town here. A few hundred yards from my house is a large drainage canal, about 200yds wide and it runs through town to a river. It's how we deal with storm water. The coyotes use it as a highway. There is always water in places and a lot of park areas for people to leave their garbage for them to eat. We also have a large number of golf courses that supply water shade and rabbits.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

people need to see that the answer to all their problems is just a firing pin away...lmao


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm glad that we are now all aware that coyotes can cause problems! Lol. I was camping one time and did have a coyote come across a clearing after my 100 pound german shepperd. My shepperd was not gonna take that from the yote and headed out to meet it. I would have liked to see how she would have faired against the yote but I was worried about rabies so called her back and ran to my camper and grabbed my rifle and solved the "problem".


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had them come after my lab. He's small but fierce. Never seen a coyote run so fast with his tail tucked under him before ! LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Coyote rabies are easily cured. Administer 1 lead injection per coyote. Problem solved.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_"Even urban settings can play home to some decidedly wild animals (there's a raccoon the size of a minivan in my Brooklyn neighborhood),"_

Can anyone explain to me what a decidedly wild animal is?









Might need a bigger gun in Brooklyn.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

maybe that vs. undecidedly wild animals...lol and yes, the ole high speed rotational cranial treatment always works good lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> _"Even urban settings can play home to some decidedly wild animals (there's a raccoon the size of a minivan in my Brooklyn neighborhood),"_
> 
> Can anyone explain to me what a decidedly wild animal is?
> 
> ...


That's not a raccoon...That's Bill Clinton..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> That's not a raccoon...That's Bill Clinton..


LMAO


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------

